# R5 VWD Seatpost



## ckc527 (Oct 29, 2012)

Just picked up a 2012 R5 VWD (54cm) last week and after the LBS did a basic bike fit, here's the result of the saddle position. A couple of questions from this...

Is it awkward to be at the very rear of the seat rails? Should I get a different seat post with 0 setback?

Anyone know the stock seatpost length?










Thanks,
ckc


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

R series bikes typically take a 25 to 35mm set back post to fit properly. BTDT with a Zero off set post and went back. I have a 25 on one bike and a 35 on the other, as I couldn't find another 25. From the looks of your stem stack height and seat post height I'd get some one who really knows what they are doing to properly fit the bike (and check the frame size ) to you before changing anything.

Original post length is 350.

Beautiful looking bike BTW, nice choice on wheels as well 
Enjoy!


----------



## ckc527 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nob said:


> R series bikes typically take a 25 to 35mm set back post to fit properly. BTDT with a Zero off set post and went back. I have a 25 on one bike and a 35 on the other, as I couldn't find another 25. From the looks of your stem stack height and seat post height I'd get some one who really knows what they are doing to properly fit the bike (and check the frame size ) to you before changing anything.
> 
> Original post length is 350.
> 
> ...


Hi Nob, 

My LBS didn't make any adjustment for the cockpit. They suggested that the bike is currently setup very neutral and would like me to spend some more time riding before they make any adjustment to the stack height and stem changes if needed. Given that I have not ridden a road bike in 22 years, i would have to agree that I need some more saddle time before making any changes 

So using the very rear of the saddle rails is not optimal right?

Being 5' 9 w/ 32" inseam I think 54cm should be my ideal frame size. 

Thanks,
ckc


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Saddle position is fine at least for the short term. Nothing wrong with going to a -0- seat post if that is required. . I wouldn't worry about it right now though. Just ride and enjoy the bike. If you are 22 years off a road bike you have lots of time and new found muscles to pay attention to.

I suspect my set up was similar or even more relaxed when I bought my first R3 in '06. It has changed a lot since...but then so have I.

Most important thing I think is make the bike easy to ride for you (position wise) and make sure you don't get physically hurt from a bad position.

Knowing what I know now, I have seldom seen a local bike shop take the time to fit a bike properly at point of sale. The best bike fitters expect to get paid for their efforts. So at least in my area "real" bike fits aren't part of the initial sale....but they should be imo.

5'9 and a 32" inseam should fit a 54 perfect. I have a 32" inseam a it is 31" from top of my saddle to middle of my crank bolt as a reference.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Nob said:


> Knowing what I know now, I have seldom seen a local bike shop take the time to fit a bike properly at point of sale. The best bike fitters expect to get paid for their efforts. So at least in my area "real" bike fits aren't part of the initial sale....but they should be imo.


Any shop that doesn't do a "real" fit on a bike that runs nearly $7,000 needs to close their doors.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

For the price I certainly agree. Actually I would think several would be more appropriate over the first year of ownership.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Nob said:


> For the price I certainly agree. Actually I would think several would be more appropriate over the first year of ownership.


My local Cervelo dealer does "real" fittings on every road bike they sell, with lifetime refinements as needed. Even had this with the first bike I bought from them, which was a $1,650 aluminum Specialized Secteur.


----------



## ckc527 (Oct 29, 2012)

Guys, I just got myself a new saddle (fizik antares 00) and realized it won't fit my stock 3T palladio seat post. The stock seat clamp will only take 7mm round seat rails. The carbon rails on the antares 00 are oval shaped. 3T's website do sell oval-rail end caps for the palladio for around $50. I'm thinking maybe I should use this opportunity to get a different seat post with zero setback and will accept saddles with oval rails. 

Any suggestions on which seat post to get? How about 3T Doric team or ltd ? The seat post diameter for an R5 is 27.2mm correct? As far as post length, i'm currently at #7, would it be best I stick with stock length of 350mm? or can I use 280mm?

Thanks, 
ckc


----------

